# Depth of wells



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Just curious what well drillers in your area need to drill for fresh water wells. Typically in my area they range from 300-500' and sometimes get around 600'. We did 2 houses within 1/4 mile of each other and both of their wells were 600' with only 1 gallon/min. Elevation for us is around 1200-1600'


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

varies so much. My well is a drilled well only about 75 feet deep. Seen some go down to 600


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

300-600 in the mountains, around 100 or less in the valley. Just depends. I've seen wells go 1000 and come up dry, then they move 50 feet over a hit good water at 200.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey, nice gun USP45 :thumbsup:

Here is mine.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Basic well here is about 25' but you can get better water by going deeper.

I'm 285' in the NC house and am sure that my neighbors are appreciating it now.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a well, it is only about 80' deep. But it has been here a long time and is in a shallow aquifer.

New wells here must go through bedrock down too the second aquifer. These new ones range from 150 to 600 or more feet deep.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> Hey, nice gun USP45 :thumbsup:
> Here is mine.


I always thought the handgun should match your shoes, and as such, you need a few:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Rino,

Much the same here as where you are. Many wells come in at 2-3 gpm and then go deeper. We're at 500' to 1000' elev.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

mdshunk, i am jealous! I only have 3!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I always thought the handgun should match your shoes, and as such, you need a few:


You have stainless steel shoes, with wood grips?? 

Nice hardware fellas. My arsenal is not for public display.:gunsmilie:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

16'


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

New wells around here run from 100 to 700', but normally a lot closer to 100 ft. Elevation is from 100 to 1200 ft.

Last 3 homes we have built the wells were 115 to 135' around 600 ft in elevation.

Gallons per minute run from 10 to 25.

Shallowest well I know of personally is my Mom and Dad's at 65' and 20 gallons a minute, drilled in 1968. Deepest well I know of is a friend of mines daughter and hers is 700' at a 1100 ft elevation, drilled in 2007. But she built her house on top of a huge rock plateau.

My well in Eatonville is at 135' and 25 gallons a minute, at a 680 ft elevation.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> My arsenal is not for public display.:gunsmilie:


My wife says the same thing to me. She says, "put it back in your pants." :w00t:


----------



## Alan Mesmer (Jan 5, 2006)

Ours is 180' deep and a gusher - 11 gpm 
They vary from 80' to 450' deep around here


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Our new house is 538' and the older second home is 580'. The second home had to Hydro-fractured twice to get good flow.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice guns guys. I have no pics to show but i have two Colt 38 special wheel guns, one is an Officers model and the second is an Army special. I also have have a Colt Defendor-45, and a Springfield XD-45. I am currenty trying to purchase a Glock-21 that has been worked and currently belongs to a retired Road Patrol Officer.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> My wife says the same thing to me. She says, "put it back in your pants." :w00t:


was she laughing hysterically and pointing at the same time?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> My wife says the same thing to me. She says, "put it back in your pants." :w00t:


As well she should....look at what happened the last time....due in about a month, if I recall correctly.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

In the Northwest Hills here,gateway to the Berkshires,mine is 180' with 25gpm,neighbors was 50gpm.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am on a job right now where the drillers are at 1,150 ft and no water. At 850' they wanted to hydo-blast, but the builder told them to keep drilling. I'll keep you posted.


Yes, we are on top of a mountain. I'll take some pics.


----------

